
List of Assassination Attempts on Adolf Hitler - bcaa7f3a8bbc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assassination_attempts_on_Adolf_Hitler
======
ebg13
And if you enjoyed that, there's also the International Association of Time
Travelers: Members’ Forum
[https://www.abyssapexzine.com/wikihistory/](https://www.abyssapexzine.com/wikihistory/)

------
nabla9
Se also Assassination attempts on Fidel Castro
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_attempts_on_Fide...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assassination_attempts_on_Fidel_Castro)

Charles de Gaulle survived 31 attempts. [https://www.amazon.com/Target-Gaulle-
attempts-French-preside...](https://www.amazon.com/Target-Gaulle-attempts-
French-president/dp/0803785143)

------
zentiggr
Just skipping the conversation and invoking Godwin's Law right off... bold
strategy...

------
josefresco
"attempts"? Some of them look to be mere ...plans.

------
retrocryptid
Pish! These are all amateurs compared to King Zog of Albania with 55 confirmed
assassination attempts. My favourite being an attempt on his life while
visiting Vienna. Having escaped injury in the attack, King Zog pulled his
personal sidearm and shot at the attackers as they retreated.

By all accounts he was a bit of a jerk, but he dressed well and wasn't afraid
to fire back, so you have to give him _some_ credit.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zog_I_of_Albania#Assassinati...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zog_I_of_Albania#Assassination_attempts)

------
habitue
Anthropic Hitler Theory:

Our current world existing is sensitively dependent on Hitler not being
assassinated. Universes where Hitler is killed early result in nuclear
annihilation for some reason, and the only Everett branches that have humans
in them have an improbable history of a single man dodging dozens of
assassination attempts

------
dadarepublic
So interesting. Any number of these could make a fascinating segue to an alt-
history fiction that could really move in any direction.

------
dreen
How many of those are time travellers?

~~~
viggity
want an uncomfortable thought experiment?

what if time travel does exist, and allowing Hitler to live was the least bad
option for the world? i.e. if Hitler was killed early in the war, he wouldn't
have been able to override his generals with so many stupendously stupid
ideas.

~~~
notduncansmith
Unfortunately, to know which future is the least bad, you have to solve the
Halting Problem.

~~~
Razengan
Or you can keep going back in time whenever a catastrophe happens, to prevent
it. This probably creates multiple timelines and we just happen to be in the
one where most large scale conflicts didn't get prevented (yet.)

~~~
stallmanite
Not to jinx it but the absence of large-scale nuclear conflict 1950-present
seems pretty improbable and definitely very nice to have as far as
counterfactual timelines go.

------
ceejayoz
Remarkable number of close calls in here. A bomb that iced up, Hitler rushing
faster than expected through a museum exhibit, a canceled uniform modelling
appointment...

~~~
Nasrudith
Reminds me of one bit of game mechanics in the Total War series that seems to
be actually accurate in two infamous cases. The game series features
assassination of prominent "people" in roles - generals, kings, and even
clergy, merchants, spies, and other assassins.

There is a chance of success based upon relevant stats and traits and one of
the outcomes is that failed assassination attempts often result in them
becoming harder to assassinate as they take more precautions and occasionally
show mental side effects.

Now look at Fidel Castro and the clownish job of the CIA's loony toons
assassination attempts.

It sounds absurdly gamey at first but assassination resistance may be
effectively trainable like immune systems or antibiotic resistance. There is
nothing magical about it - the target simply builds up infastructure of
countermeasures, deliberately not following schedules, and less physically
accessible to anyone unvetted. If in the dirty business of sending assassins
in the first place quantity does not have a quality in its own but makes
defenses stronger - strategically what is needed is one to do it right.

~~~
celticninja
As Tito said to Stalin:

"Stop sending people to kill me! We’ve already captured five of them, one with
a bomb and another with a rifle… If you don’t stop sending killers, I’ll send
one to Moscow, and I won’t have to send another"

------
pascalmahe
22 recorded attempts in 12 years. But is that a lot or not? Do we have
comparable lists for Stalin, Mao or FDR? Otherwise it's just a single data
point.

Though I'll concede that having the list for him and not others does point to
more attempts...

~~~
watwut
Nazi regime was relatively short and ended abruptly by the end of war. There
is much more evidence available including witnesses.

~~~
scrumper
And most importantly the regime ended without having had the chance to destroy
much of its document stash. The Nazis were diligent record-keepers and an
absolutely enormous trove of secret files turned up after the war.

The best trawl through this marterial is the gargantuan (but highly readable)
"The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich" by William Shirer, an American
journalist living in Europe during Hitler's rise to power and the second world
war.

~~~
watwut
William Shirer did not went through all that material. He was journalist and
not historian.

If you are interested in result of going through all that material, read
Richard Evens trilogy.

~~~
scrumper
I'm confused by that - the book is absolutely crammed with footnotes,
references to, and direct quotes from that archive of material. Undeniably,
Shirer editorializes - he doesn't write like a historian - but his book is
absolutely firmly based on that material. He even says as much in his
introduction.

But thank you for the other recommendation.

------
hackeraccount
There was some web comic - my google-fu is failing me - that had a time
traveler going back to kill Hitler. Hitler's guards intervene and stop the
assassination.

The last couple of panels have them saying something like " It's an OK job but
what's the deal with all these time travelers coming to kill the guy we're
guarding - this is the third one this week!"

------
lawlessone
Wow.. that's quite long.

